# Dog Breed



## Rumen (Sep 6, 2015)

Which dog breed is this?


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

It looks like a pug cross of some kind.


----------



## Rumen (Sep 6, 2015)

Thx man


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Depending on its overall size which you cant see that well in the photo, maybe a pug x Chihuahua or even a pug x beagle that became a very popular cross at one point too.


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like an elderly ChihuahuaXPug

Quick google search and I found a simmilar one.


----------



## 1234james0506 (Sep 20, 2015)

He is a Chihuahua cross pug


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

puchi?chug?


----------

